# LMAO



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ohhhh my God!!! ROFLMAO....     everyone in the office ran over to my desk to see why I was laughing so hard!

thanks for the entertainment!


theresam


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL I love Jeff Dunham, that sketch always makes me a little guilty for laughing so hard, but can't help it, its funny.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My kids got me this DVD last year...there is so much more on it than what was on Comedy Central.  My favorite has always been Peanut.  But Jef-fa-fa is hsyterical with every character.  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I've seen him like four times in comedy clubs around here.  Nobody but my brother will go with me anymore, since I always laugh until I fall off the chair.  We are especially partial to Melvin the Superhero Guy.  

My brother got me a talking Peanut one year for Christmas.  He's great!  We took him to a show to get Jeff to sign him, and Jeff actually offered to buy him, saying that he hadn't got one from his own website b/c he didn't think they would sell that well.  I didn't sell him, but now he has a lovely autograph on the sole of his shoe.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I can see your funny, and raise you one. These good looking young men are called the Manic Optimists from Bates College in Lewiston, Maine.






I have a major crush on the guy in the linen jacket...LOL

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That was great, Leslie!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that Tecwrir!  It was great!  Happy New Year!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Hilarious! Thanks for sharing Tecwritr


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Spoiler



shit


 that was funny; my kids saw it before (figures)... and they laughed; because they said the eyes reminded them of MY Aunt!!! Should I ground them 'til 2010?


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Too funny, guys! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I got to see him in person, he is SO funny! I would go see him again in a heart beat.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I love Achmed, Peanut and Walter.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

sjc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grounding kids punishes you as well..bad idea. Make them visit your aunt more...lol


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Grounding kids punishes you as well..bad idea. Make them visit your aunt more...lol


Make them tell your aunt they said it.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

It looks like I'll be finding out just how funny this Jeff Dunham guy really is as his Three-Disc Blu-ray Collection (Arguing with Myself, Spark of Insanity, Very Special Christmas Special) is the deal of the day on amazon.com (1/3). The price, $36.95, and the fact that I never thought I'd ever be interested in this kind of humor just made it too good of a deal to pass up.

And in regards to the clip of the Manic Optimists, I found it to be the very opposite of funny, which, unfortunately, is my usual reaction when people post things that they think are funny.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Selcien said:


> It looks like I'll be finding out just how funny this Jeff Dunham guy really is as his Three-Disc Blu-ray Collection (Arguing with Myself, Spark of Insanity, Very Special Christmas Special) is the deal of the day on amazon.com (1/3). The price, $36.95, and the fact that I never thought I'd ever be interested in this kind of humor just made it too good of a deal to pass up.
> 
> And in regards to the clip of the Manic Optimists, I found it to be the very opposite of funny, which, unfortunately, is my usual reaction when people post things that they think are funny.


They had all 3 shows on Comedy Central right before Christmas. They are all great. If I put them in order of favorite to least favorite, it would be...

1. Spark the Insanity
2. Very Special Christmas Special
3. Arguing with Myself

I could watch them over and over. I think you will get you moneys worth. Since watching them again, I've been running around the house screaming...I Kill You...at my husband. Luckily, DH has a good sense of humor.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

You'll love him! My boys bought me 3 of his dvds so far and we watched the Christmas special. I love him. The dead terrorist cracks me up!-I always laugh until I cry when I watch him!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I've watched Arguing with Myself. Near the beginning it was almost too funny as I came very close to my threshold (I can only handle so much humour in a short span of time before I stop finding things funny, which is why I could never stand to watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail in one sitting despite enjoying every single skit as there's too much humour packed too closely together) but it leveled out, and I found it very enjoyable. I plan on listening to the commentary which is something that I rarely ever do.

I never would have thought that I could ever like a ventriloquist but it looks like I've been proven wrong. My mom even liked it despite having issues with the language (bearing in mind that I chose the bleeped version when watching it with her), and some of the humour.

I'll need to watch the un-bleeped version but it's looking good so far.


----------

